# Is there any car that is not a womens car.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't say Ferrari or Aston Martain women driving them both in Wilmslow today. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't suppose there's any car that some woman somewhere doesn't drive, but I guess the traditional perception is that 'proper sports cars' are not female territory.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

For the time being the only car that springs to mind is the current BMW 5 series. But what do you have against women? Some are bigger petrolheads than most blokes. Just because you have breasts does not mean that your only hobby is going to IKEA. In terms of convertibles though there are very few that aren't overtly effeminate. Cobra, Elise, VX220 etc all more go than show and don't have hard topped counterparts that they can be, unfavourably, compared to.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ag said:


> For the time being the only car that springs to mind is the current BMW 5 series. But what do you have against women? Some are bigger petrolheads than most blokes. Just because you have breasts does not mean that your only hobby is going to IKEA. In terms of convertibles though there are very few that aren't overtly effeminate. Cobra, Elise, VX220 etc all more go than show and don't have hard topped counterparts that they can be, unfavourably, compared to.


That's what I mean, it's quite rare to get a bloke who 'doesn't like' sports cars, yet quite rare to find a woman that does.

Sweeping generalisations aside, the more brutal cars tend to be the ones favoured by men. TVR springs to mind, but then I know a girl that drove a bright yellow Chimaera.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ag said:


> For the time being the only car that springs to mind is the current BMW 5 series. But what do you have against women? Some are bigger petrolheads than most blokes. Just because you have breasts does not mean that your only hobby is going to IKEA. In terms of convertibles though there are very few that aren't overtly effeminate. Cobra, Elise, VX220 etc all more go than show and don't have hard topped counterparts that they can be, unfavourably, compared to.


Exige anybody?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Reliant Robin - I have never seen a woman driving one - have you?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

this is the same as any generalisation - there are always exceptions - thank god!! Be a very dull world if there weren't 

I would agree - generally - women don't give a monkey's what's going on with a car as long as it works etc. BUT I also know many blokeys who are just as disinterested. On the reverse their are a growing nummber of girly petrol heads which I think is fantastic. This applies to most things in life that in the past have been seen as the "male domain" - women are taking a greater interest and playing their very valuable role and enjoying these pastimes [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

But have you driven a Reliant Pammy?

nice 3 pointed star on your avatar i note


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ag said:


> For the time being the only car that springs to mind is the current BMW 5 series. But what do you have against women? Some are bigger petrolheads than most blokes. Just because you have breasts does not mean that your only hobby is going to IKEA. In terms of convertibles though there are very few that aren't overtly effeminate. Cobra, Elise, VX220 etc all more go than show and don't have hard topped counterparts that they can be, unfavourably, compared to.


I don't have anything against women just the opposite infact .


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> But have you driven a Reliant Pammy?
> 
> nice 3 pointed star on your avatar i note


lol - erm - no :lol: but I have had a mini 850 and a Chrysler Sunbeam - so they prob count :lol:

But yes - I do much prefer a 3 pointy star to guide my way :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Personally not seen a lady Noble driver, seen a lady in a Radical at Brands - i wouldnt race her !!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> For the time being the only car that springs to mind is the current BMW 5 series.


Errrrmmmmm - Type "Sabine Schmitz" and "M5" into Google, have a click around and then come back and apologise!! :wink:


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

xr2 ?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Landie?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> Landie?


Lara Croft


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Landie?
> ...


Or the Queen.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > For the time being the only car that springs to mind is the current BMW 5 series. But what do you have against women? Some are bigger petrolheads than most blokes. Just because you have breasts does not mean that your only hobby is going to IKEA. In terms of convertibles though there are very few that aren't overtly effeminate. Cobra, Elise, VX220 etc all more go than show and don't have hard topped counterparts that they can be, unfavourably, compared to.
> ...


I believe that's known as Frotting.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Kell said:


> I don't suppose there's any car that some woman somewhere doesn't drive, but I guess the traditional perception is that 'proper sports cars' are not female territory.


Did you ever see Michelle Mouton and Fabrizia Pons in the short wheelbase Audi Quattro on a rally stage..??

They were very good..

John


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

White vans.

Only frequented by white van men!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I remember Penny Mallory driving this one a while back...










OK, so it's not your typical white van, but it's a Ford Transit.[/img]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

7 series, Scorpio - only men could want bloated whale-like cars....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> xr2 ?


My mum had one years ago when the MKII came out. Real nipy little thing from what I can remember, even though I was only about 6


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jam said:


> gazandjan said:
> 
> 
> > xr2 ?
> ...


Now I feel old


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

HUMMER


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> HUMMER


Nope Kieron Dyer has one of those and he plays like a woman


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > gazandjan said:
> ...


Sorry, I'm only a young 'un though 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and does it really matter?

(unless one is grappling with one's sexulaity of course) :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Enzo, Gibbs Aquada, Zonda, My TT (wouldn't let GF drive it as she thinks the gearbox is too complicated)

Er...that's it for now, I'll have a think

H


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> I remember Penny Mallory driving this one a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kell,

Don't count as a white van as it's been all tarted up and decorated.

I swear it's wearing earrings as well.

I like my white vans white, with mud and some scrawl in the dirt. Macho? I think so.

Jim.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

HumVEE. Never seen a woman driving a HumVee!

might see one in a hummer or an H2 but I think you'll struggle with Humvee.

Funny though, on Sunday We went to dinner in Poole in Warfedale and there was the back end of a TVR CHirmera poking out of a parking space. I says to the much beloved, " do you like that?" she says, "What for you, no! it a girls car!"

I'm left speechless. She is quietly happy with that I suspect... :lol:


----------

